# This ought to have everyone here worried



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Pentagon joins Homeland, FBI in eyeing oversight, control of elections | Washington Examiner

I don't think given what Wikileaks has posted that we ought to trust anyone in this administration when they say Russia is trying to throw the election.

Who's to say that when the feds have oversight that millions of dead folks won't vote for the beast :armata_PDT_40::armata_PDT_41::armata_PDT_39:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What the FBI just pulled with Clinton adds to the suspicion also.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What they are saying is they are going to ensure Hillary is elected.
And the trouble is, the WikiLeaks dump will never see the light of day on the lame stream media beyond a vague, passing reference.
Those who watch CBS, NBC, ABC, and most especially CNN, will remain ignorant.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm tired. Someone wake me up if the good people of this country decide on revolution.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Personally I think that this consistent warning about hackers might steal the election is a false narrative for: 1) A reason for putting administration controlled agencies in charge of the election in order to steal the election for Hillary. 2) The administration declares that the election has been hacked so the election is voided and no elections will be held until steps can be taken so that it doesn't happen again, perhaps in a few years. Can you say 8 more years of the present regime?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> Personally I think that this consistent warning about hackers might steal the election is a false narrative for: 1) A reason for putting administration controlled agencies in charge of the election in order to steal the election for Hillary. 2) The administration declares that the election has been hacked so the election is voided and no elections will be held until steps can be taken so that it doesn't happen again, perhaps in a few years. Can you say 8 more years of the present regime?


Then he better plan on living 24/7 in the WH bunker.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Personally I think that this consistent warning about hackers might steal the election is a false narrative for: 1) A reason for putting administration controlled agencies in charge of the election in order to steal the election for Hillary. 2) The administration declares that the election has been hacked so the election is voided and no elections will be held until steps can be taken so that it doesn't happen again, perhaps in a few years. Can you say 8 more years of the present regime?


Not that far fetched. Would he get away with it? Depends on how certain elements of the various levels of government take it.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Their purchases of millions and millions of rounds of ammo finally makes perfect sense...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

time will tell all .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

One thing, bozo and the feds can't cancel the elections. That's a states function. It's what they use to select those that are sent to the electoral college to actually vote for who will be the next president. Getting the 50 governors to all agree on suspending elections would be tanamount to herding cats. Sounds good until you try it


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Federal Police and Miltitary enforcing elections codes for an Atourney General and Justice Department which actively protected one candidate from prosecution for treason, graft and influence peddling not to mention tax evasion by laundering payoffs through a shame charity would never let the dead, illegal aliens, convicts or other forms of voter fraud to occur to achieve the desired outcome.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Something tells me I'd rather have the pentagon involved then the DOJ.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Something tells me I'd rather have the pentagon involved then the DOJ.


I don't think any of them have any business being involved. Not with the current bunch of yahoo's in place


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Something tells me I'd rather have the pentagon involved then the DOJ.


All the senior Generals and Admirals have been replaced with Obama-friendly Generals and Admirals.

I don't trust the Pentagon any more than I trust the FBI these days.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

FBI is corrupt, see Hillary Clinton, Dept. of Justice is corrupt, see Bill and Hillary Clinton, Administration is corrupt, see last eight years, 75% of all republicans are spline less and corrupt, democrats, are well democrats, this election doesn't have a chance.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Military advanced officer careers usually exceed the 20 year norm. In fact let's just say 30 years for high ranking officers. That would mean a turn over of 3.33% a year, and obummer had 8 years so naturally he'd replace 26/27% of all and he probably drove out 10% he ideologically hated maybe all the way to 40%. That would leave in place 60% and even his selections had to come thru the academies and ranks. I don't like that either is involved like ROM said, but I'd prefer the pentagon to the obviously controlled FBI/DOJ.



Robie said:


> All the senior Generals and Admirals have been replaced with Obama-friendly Generals and Admirals.
> 
> I don't trust the Pentagon any more than I trust the FBI these days.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

It is going to be interesting to see how long either candidate lasts after they get in.


----------

